# Sismo de 80 faz hoje 30 anos



## Hazores (1 Jan 2010 às 22:17)

boa noite,

faz hoje 30 anos que às 16h e 40 min (aprox.) que o grupo central do Arquipélago dos Açores foi abalado por um sismo, cujo o epicentro foi localizado a 35 Km a SSW da freguesia das doze ribeiras, sendo esta a mais afectada da ilha Terceira. Para além da ilha Terceira foram afectadas as ilhas de S.Jorge, Gracisosa e Pico. 

É sempre bom relembrar estas tragédias, pois é desta forma que vamos aprendendo a "vascular" as memórias das pessoas ques as tragédias não acontecem só aos outros.....

hoje no telejornal da RTP-Açores este evento teve um especial destaque fica aqui o link para quem quiser ver videos e fotos desta tragédia.

http://ww1.rtp.pt/multimedia/index.php?tvprog=1505


----------

